# Feed Bin?



## agrgator (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I'm starting over brand new as of now, my senior year of college at UF, since my dad sold all of his birds when I was 7 or 8 and have luckily moved into a house that has 4 lofts already built. There's an A/C feed room adjacent to one of the lofts and inside is what I'm told is a feed bin. Its about 4ft long, 2 ft. wide and 2 feet deep, but the bottom is rounded. Its covered in 1/4 hardware cloth and also 2 layers of mosquito screen. My question is how do I use this thing and what's the purpose, do I just dump the feed in there and it lets the dust settle out or do you keep the feed in the bag and it just keeps the insects from getting to it?

Trent


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you post a picture of it?


----------



## agrgator (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not at home right now but here's a crude drawing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've never seen anything like it. I guess if the mosquito netting is first and then the 1/4" below, then you could just dump the feed it there. That would keep the dust away from the feed I guess, but then, where does the dust go? On the floor? 
Yea, I guess a picture would be best...........


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes I remember those feed bins from way back, they were supposed to help keep the feed dry and aerated, that's why the mesh was used but the problem encountered was that small rodents could care less how well you intended to keep your grain, they would chew through the wood (which was commonly used for the sides and the top and soil the grain which is very bad for the birds so this practise stopped in favor of better containers that prevented this from happening!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't the rounded bottom help to prevent rodents from being able to chew into it. They would need a corner to work on. Kind of hard to get their teeth into something rounded.


----------

